# How can you tell if you use Ne or Ni more?



## Dark Romantic (Dec 27, 2011)

@Mountain Climber: No, that's Ne.


----------



## Vexilla Regis (May 4, 2011)

Dark Romantic said:


> @Mountain Climber: No, that's Ne.[/QUOTE
> 
> I have a lot of that. Thank you.


----------



## Cetanu (Jan 20, 2012)

introverted intuition

Supposing, for instance, a man is overtaken by a psychogenic attack of giddiness.
Sensation is arrested by the peculiar character of this innervation disturbance, perceiving all its qualities, its intensity, its transient course, the nature of its origin and disappearance in their every detail, without raising the smallest inquiry concerning the nature of the thing which produced the disturbance, or advancing anything as to its content.
Intuition, on the other hand, receives from the sensation only the impetus to immediate activity; it peers behind the scenes, quickly perceiving the inner image that gave rise to the specific phenomenon, i.e. the attack of vertigo, in the present case. It sees the image of a tottering man pierced through the heart by an arrow. This image fascinates the intuitive activity; it is arrested by it, and seeks to explore every detail of it. It holds fast to the vision, observing with the liveliest interest how the picture changes, unfolds further, and finally fades.
In this way introverted intuition perceives all the background processes of consciousness with almost the same distinctness as extraverted sensation senses outer objects.
For intuition, therefore, the unconscious images attain to the dignity of things or objects. But, because intuition excludes the cooperation of sensation, it obtains either no knowledge at all or at the best a very inadequate awareness of the innervation-disturbances or of the physical effects produced by the unconscious images.
Accordingly, the images appear as though detached from the subject, as though existing in themselves without relation to the person.
- Jung


----------



## Blazy (Oct 30, 2010)

Dark Romantic said:


> I'm going to use a metaphor to explain this.
> 
> Imagine a dot, or draw one, if it's easier for you. Make it as big or as small as you want, doesn't matter, just make sure you can see the dot. Now, if you want to understand Ne, picture a line, reaching up from that dot to another one, and going up from the next dot to another one, and so on, and so forth. On top of that, think of a bunch of other lines moving upwards and away from that dot, themselves connecting with other dots, sometimes meeting up with dots which have been previously connected with lines.
> 
> ...


Yes, this is true. Also, to take a classic example:

Ne:

A, B, Cat, Dog, Elephant, Farmer, Ghost, Hell, Joker, Kill, Lololol....etc...

Ni:

A, B... Z.

Si:

ABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZ WHAT NOW BITCHES









...

...

...


----------



## dulcinea (Aug 22, 2011)

*I have more information with regard to my question in the OP...*

Well, my whole life, I've always wanted a deeper understanding of things, the way life works, the people around me, etc. I often compare my first impression of a subject or person with my current impression to compare what I know now with what I knew then.

Ever since I was 19, I wanted to understand myself, and when I'd write in my journal, I'd often be writing, "I thought such and such was true, but it wasn't true at all, this is true!" I do that a lot too with my understanding of the universe. I always thought that was a part of being a type 5, though. 

The way I think is, I want to understand, first of all, myself, so that I know what gifts I have to contribute to my environment or what I have to offer relationships. Second I want to understand others, in a large scale, because people interest me. Thirdly, I want to understand the people in my life, so that I can sense how they feel about me, so that I can know: "Is this a person I can really get close to?" I find a lot of times I can sense when I know it's someone that I can get close to, even though I know I won't feel that closeness to them right away, even before the other person senses it. Fourthly, I want to have as deep an understanding of the universe as I possibly can. I have a great interest in math/science when I have the time to actually pursue this interest. I like to read science articles and try to adjust my thinking to the new understanding.

Also, I love paradoxes; that's one of my favorite subjects. I like logic, logic puzzles, stuff like that. I think my avatar is even a visual paradox when I think of it. I find contradictions to be hilarious. I tend to be initially skeptical of what other people have to say if it contradicts my viewpoint. I tend to be very trusting of my own intuition, sometimes a bit too much so, but sometimes, I can also be very open to exploring ideas different from my own. I tend to create thought experiments to determine whether such scenarios presented to me are plausible in my mind. 

When I write, sometimes I just get ideas out of the blue; a lot of times ideas are inspired by something in my life, something I've read, a conversation or sometimes just asking myself, "What if....?". I don't feel comfortable pursuing all my ideas to fruition. Certain ideas I feel more comfortable writing about than others. I can be a pretty picky writer. 

Thanks everyone for your replies. I have chunked the information into my "Internal database"; I'm still processing it.


----------



## AbioticPrime (Sep 1, 2011)

dulcinea said:


> Well, my whole life, I've always wanted a deeper understanding of things, the way life works, the people around me, etc. I often compare my first impression of a subject or person with my current impression to compare what I know now with what I knew then.
> 
> Ever since I was 19, I wanted to understand myself, and when I'd write in my journal, I'd often be writing, "I thought such and such was true, but it wasn't true at all, this is true!" I do that a lot too with my understanding of the universe. I always thought that was a part of being a type 5, though.
> 
> ...


You're an INFJ


----------



## Narrator (Oct 11, 2009)

For what it's worth, I relate to the whole of the above post by dulcinea apart from wanting to understand [myself] since I was 19, trusting [my] own inuitions, and not creating thought experiments - though it depends on what you mean by that, but the sense I'm getting, it's not something I see in myself.

While I'm not an Ne dom aux or tert user, I'll give my thoughts on Si+Ne with the differences in mind.

I've wanted to understand myself since I can remember, I've always wanted to sift through all the possibilities - just enjoyed the possibilities themselves - which come up, and since the beginning of my teens tried to pin my world down through theories/intellectualised/compartmentalised it; though I always accepted it was shifting; pinning it down would be a very at the time thing; working with what I had. But never feeling sure.
The strongest 'intuitions' which come to me come in areas I feel very comfortable, where I can jump across the connections of subject matter I have a more instinctive connection to/relationship with. I get vibes from things, but they're very hazy, and it takes getting away from others and all the input they give off, to get to know what I think about and how I feel. When I'm working on analysing a text I'll have to do it detail by detail, and make jumps via things I can associate, then go back over with a sense of the whole of it attained through the details; there is a tangible connection between each jump, and I fill up/web out (not in the sense it is a web I'm making; rather in the sense there are associations to follow; and that I want to understand the issue; which I do by following associations). However it's a sort've in the moment thing - I'm with each 'piece' of the web as it's being processed, so can find it hard to take a step back and look at the piece as a whole coherent idea. My INFJ friend is much better at expressing coherent ideas in one, while I flounder in following my long association/logic trail. I can have an intuitive sense of something, but it is very hazy and delicate. I also get lost in the theory - as I follow the ideas, I can loose sight of what's realistic, partially because I'm not sure if what I'm trying to understand is right. My aim is to knit the idea together by following all connections; filling in all details, this is the closest I can get to feeling like it's 'right'; if it works as a whole, then it's more likely to be true. To find it as a whole, I need to get all the details.

I think Ne and Ni can both want to understand the nature of things, but Ni is more perspective shifting (Like it starts with a notion of knowing the initial thing it feels is most correct; can identify significant elements, but needs to work on them), and Ne (From my perspective/theorising) is more go with the connections that spring up.


In regards to thought experients, this is how I imagine sorting the things you pick out. Where you'd do that, I'd just follow a train of logic and try to find a conclusion to each piece as it appeared to me (Linear sense, not the way I view it, though understanding how each piece appears to me is the begining of the processing of each piece (It's done in linear fashion, unless I'm more at home with the subject matter/information)).


----------



## zallla (Oct 11, 2011)

During my own wandering and wondering, I have noticed that the way Ne-user and Ni-user answer your questions is very different. Ne-users list several options, Ni-users have one view. Also, I have sensed that Ni-users find it a lot easier to know which one, Ne or Ni, sounds more familiar to them. It's like Ne-users can imagine many possible ways they might use the process and thus feel they can't tell which one they use _more_. Luckily with some time and introspection even Ne-doms are able to recognize how their mental activity produces more and more ideas and connections.

For example, I have noticed that if you ask Ne-doms what their life will look like after few years, they will give you several possible options. Ni-doms, however, are more straightforward, they have often more clear opinion what it'll look like, they usually won't list you huge amount of options like Ne-doms could do.


----------

